# Looped Tube Stick SlingShot (Slingstick) ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone used looped tubes on a sling stick and if so, what type of attachment did you use and how was the ammo flight being the tubes are close together ?

Just wondering, thinking about making one for a concealment factor and the fact that it does not look like a slingshot, is pretty nondescript, yet should with looped tubes be just as powerful as any slingshot on the market.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't see why it would not work
Dgui shot a Dankung in that fashion 
Just make sure ya twist the pouch n tweek
It up should go right over the stick .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MJ made one a while ago. He used a single eye bolt to attach a single loop. I don't know why you couldn't put two loops through a single eye bolt. I believe MJ had good success with his. It is posted somewhere in the homemade section.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41853-ors-all-dressed-up/?hl=ring


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is how I did it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8628-pssst-make-a-neat-stickshot/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Here is how I did it:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8628-pssst-make-a-neat-stickshot/
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Gosh darn it Charles, I just got back fro exploring for places to shoot, just read your post, and now I have to go to Home Depot to buy a paint scraper ;- )

Thanks for the tip, yours looks great and that is what I'm after ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ok You All... Eat Your Heart Out !*

Went to home depot and picked up a Husky paint tool (for painting next to molding I think, the 10" size for $6.99) and took off the blade. Cut in half a Daisy F-16 pouch and put a hole in it so it could be attacked to the paint tool. Installed a set of tubes I had lying around and made a simple lanyard ...... this thing is pretty Badd Arse ! It is like a very close forked sling but also like a stick sling, as you can see it has no fork, just the two gypsy tabs sticking out.

One of the things I like is it has two screws so the Gypsy tabs work great. Of course for those that follow me a bit, you know it will be shot Gangsta style and as always I twist and tweak the pouch ..... (the only way I shoot).









What you all think ?

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Theres always a slingshot hiding in a hand tool lol awsome retrofit !

think I'll look for something in a pocket size version .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That looks like it was made for it! Nice mod. Also, the stick shot is super carryable of course and an innocent looking item such as this would not raise an eyebrow, that is if not banded and bands carried elsewhere.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Theres always a slingshot hiding in a hand tool lol awsome retrofit !
> think I'll look for something in a pocket size version .


Check out my "Transformers" using a plier, a hex nut (or rock) and a bandana
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23120-transformer-plier2-bandana-handle-and-brace/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23119-transformer-plier2-components-in-view/
Above: Plier with band slots cut in the handle tips
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23118-transformer-plier1-full-battle-array/
Above: Insulated pliers with cuff band mount, jaws separated using a hex nut (or rock), a tied cord loop that serves as a detachable wrist lanyard.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Theres always a slingshot hiding in a hand tool lol awsome retrofit !
> ...


Chuck .... I like your thinking ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I may shoot this with a bit more forward push than I normally do at first just to be sure I get good clearance, of course I have never had a problem since shooting Gangsta and T&T about a year ago !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks fine!!! Good job ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just found a use for my Home Depot gift card!!! That is just plain awesomeness!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow!
That looks really shootable and I dig the colors.
Very impressive!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

After a bad hit or two I have been leery of sticks, but this looks very shootable.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Today's Shooting Report ;- )*

Well took this baby out and shot maybe 50 shots of marbles and a few 3/8" steel.

For me it took a little getting use to as it has no forks. Many of my early shots were to the left, but I figured it out. As you can imagine not shooting this style of sling I was very cautious at first. as the morning went on I was comfortable with the set up and design of this unit. I had no stick hits with my Gangsta sling hold and my T&T pouch hold. I might add this handle is extremely comfortable, it is like it is made for a stick shooter ....... thank you Husky ;- )

Please note on the second pic you will see the gypsy attachment, this is very cool as the gypsy tie is fastened between the stick, just like many of the custom slingshot makers are doing now ...... Is Husky secretly on this forum ;- )

I shot some shots that were reasonably accurate and speed was OK, but as you will see in the below photo I changed to looped 1745 tubes, Larks Head knot on sling gypsy attachment. The inside looped tube is put on the high side of the pouch ... this seems to work for me. I will shoot some more a bit later today.

















wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Awsome!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A bit of a redo !

Shot again after my last post, and although shooting is "OK" there is not any consistancy, I I feel it is because the pouch is coming in contact with the gypsy tabs on its way out ... sooooo...

I moved the tabs out at a 45 deg angle which gives the center much more freedom for the pouch and ammo .... I could be wrong, I don't know, but it is worth a try ... a pic is below to show you what I'm talking about ;- )









wll


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Looks good and that will probably be tons of fun to shoot, regarding your adjustment to the tabs, I am no expert but I do remember PFshooter on 1 of his video's talking about the gap between the bands needs to be bigger than the ammo.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dgui also shoots a flat top PFS with no gap at 
All in the forks turn n tweek up on the pouch it goes over the top .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I went out again today and still have my share of wild shots with this stick shooter, I can't explain it ? I always Twist and Tweak the pouch, have done that for about a year and never have problems with anything, shoot gangsta style and never a problem with that. Shot my Mod. F-16 today just to see if it was me, and that shoot great, ammo was flying fast, straight and to my aiming point .. I love the way that sling shoots !

I have shot a lot of shots with it and don't have the time or patience to make a career of trying to make this work out. As you experienced shooters know during a time of stress, just about everything you have to think about goes out the window and muscle memory and training takes over. The way I shoot all my slingshots is exactly the same, Thumb supported pinch grip, Gangsta style, OTT with gypsy ties and twist and tweak the pouch .... never, ever an issue !  This sling is a different baby altogether. .......

I had some shots today that were held well, pouch control was good, yet the ammo flung way off to the left (shoot with sling in right hand) ... and even had a couple of hits on the top of the sling !! (I might add this sling is very, very tough).

So because of this I'm sending her off to M.J to shoot and see if he can figure it out. He has lots of experience in bareback shooting, butterfly and small slings and will be able to give an accurate assessment of the what I'm doing wrong or what needs to be done ..... at which point I may just buy another and give it a go again.

For right now this experiment is over.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, good on ya for trying. I suspect you may be getting some band fouling of the shot. A very high speed camera might tell the tale. I never could shoot mine as well as I can shoot a normal frame.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

